# Knifes I've made



## Rdug113 (Apr 15, 2013)

my first






for my daughter, Purple Heart and White Oak






wood from my cane






making this for rich, Black Palm


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Nice work
What do you use for the blades?

Like that black palm
It's supposed to be a good wood for making a self bow


----------



## Rdug113 (Apr 15, 2013)

I get them from Ragnar at Ragweed Forge, great guy to do business with if you like scandi knives and blades.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.ragweedforge.com/


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Knowing Ralph..... That photo is upside down by design..... Lmao


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Nice Work---------sb*


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice looking knifes. What are you selling them for?



itzDirty said:


> Knowing Ralph..... That photo is upside down by design..... Lmao


I was going to ask him if he gets a headache from standing on his head all the time. lol.


----------



## Rdug113 (Apr 15, 2013)

Depending on blade length and handle material they start at $60.00 including leather sheath with wood insert.


----------



## Rdug113 (Apr 15, 2013)

Youngdon, thanx for the link. I haven't figured that out yet.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

very, very nice work and knives.............


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Sweet, nice work!


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Nice knives -Thanks for sharing.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Rdug113 said:


> Youngdon, thanx for the link. I haven't figured that out yet.


Anytime Sir ! I'll walk you through it if you want. Catch me online or call me (I'll pm you my #)


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great looking, always nice to have another craftsman among us.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Lotts of talent on this site!


----------

